# gargoyle bulldogs



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not even going to say anything, I don't want to influence the jury. Just curious what you guys thought of this.

http://www.gargoylebulldogs.com/GARGOY~1/Bloodlinex.html


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont have to look at the page,those dogs rock,that is a bully strain definetly worth feeding..Id say dogue de bordeaux crosses with some bullmastiff,oeb,english bulldog and pit,with some combos of this and other crosses,gotta love those dogs..


----------



## dogsbollox (Nov 2, 2006)

i goto agree with you cane76 they are a well bred bulldog breed and agile with it and not lazy like the english bulldog check out the dogs eyes on this link to a gargoyle bulldog breeder

http://www.valhallakennels.com/ice.html


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute!:love2:


----------



## Shadyw (Feb 21, 2006)

Although they are not my type of dog, I like dogs with a little longer muzzle on them, although I'm glad to see that he takes pride in them and works them.


----------



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

I normally am not into dopey. smooshy faced breeds but I'd take one of those in a heart beat. They're awesome. They look like giant pugs on steroids! lol


----------

